# ACS Assessment - Stage 4



## ToAustralia2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Once our application is in Stage 4 of ACS Skills Assessment where its said to be 'With Assessor' would we still be asked for any additional documents for assessment?

I ask because per the website Stage 3 is where they ask for any additional docs if required and then stage 4 is only for evaluating your level.
Yet I have received a mail requesting to upload 'additional' docs though my status is already in Stage 4 and most of the documents they have asked for in the mail I have already submitted. Its not even clear which one is missing 

I have mailed in response requesting for more clarification to the ACS Team, however wanted to know if anyone else has faced a similar scenario


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

hi,
when did u apply?


----------



## kiran55 (Apr 12, 2013)

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Once our application is in Stage 4 of ACS Skills Assessment where its said to be 'With Assessor' would we still be asked for any additional documents for assessment?
> 
> ...


Since how long its been in stage 4? Anyways don't have to worry for this.


----------



## ToAustralia2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> hi,
> when did u apply?


Hi, I had just recently applied on July 7th - Its been in Stage 4 only a day . So my concern definitely was not on the time as I am aware that in most cases its only after reaching Stage 4 the applications seem to be waiting.

I had the query only because all throughout the forums I have never come across a scenario in which an application is in Stage 4 and documents are asked.

However - I got a reply from them today saying the mail was a mistake and it was intended to say that the documents are received and my application isw ith the assessor ..so I am good 

Is your processing complete ? I see you have applied on June 8th
All the best!

Thank you for taking the time to reply


----------



## ToAustralia2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

kiran55 said:


> Since how long its been in stage 4? Anyways don't have to worry for this.


Yes Sir..u r absolutely right - I had nothing to worry about. As mentioned in my post to sunlight11, I got a response of all good..so far 

Thank you for taking the time to reply!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi, I had just recently applied on July 7th - Its been in Stage 4 only a day . So my concern definitely was not on the time as I am aware that in most cases its only after reaching Stage 4 the applications seem to be waiting.
> 
> I had the query only because all throughout the forums I have never come across a scenario in which an application is in Stage 4 and documents are asked.
> 
> ...


No my ACS is yet to be finalized ... !


----------



## joneszr (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a colleague who applied for ACS Skills Assessment and is at Stage 4 (With Assessor) in only 2 weeks. She applied on October 7, 2013. Its bee 2 days in Stage 4. So is this very positive to be in Stage 4 just after 2 weeks? How long can she expect to get her result. I actually got mine in about 12 weeks exact. So I cannot comment on this one. 

Anybody with comments is most welcome, coz she has to do her IELTS test. Best not to do it too early.


----------



## Brl0307 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi ,

Even I received an email from ACS requesting for additional documents even though my application was in Stage 4 for last 6 weeks . Even my application status was changed to Stage 3 now from Stage 4 , I had written to ACS asking for clarification as I had already submitted all the documents they are requesting for . 
What happened in your case ? Did ACS reply back to you?


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

joneszr said:


> I have a colleague who applied for ACS Skills Assessment and is at Stage 4 (With Assessor) in only 2 weeks. She applied on October 7, 2013. Its bee 2 days in Stage 4. So is this very positive to be in Stage 4 just after 2 weeks? How long can she expect to get her result. I actually got mine in about 12 weeks exact. So I cannot comment on this one.
> 
> Anybody with comments is most welcome, coz she has to do her IELTS test. Best not to do it too early.


Now a days they take almost 12 weeks even if your application moves to 4th stage within 2-3 days of your ACS application....


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hey..it took my spouse 1 month and 23 days in stage 4....should be around the same time


----------



## joneszr (Oct 15, 2013)

pyramid said:


> Now a days they take almost 12 weeks even if your application moves to 4th stage within 2-3 days of your ACS application....


Yeah, I agree. It takes 11-12 working weeks. In most cases, they should wrap it up in 11 weeks.

My advice would be to not apply during any holiday period and be sure that you have all your docs so as not to waste time.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah...sometimes acs is very slow and sometimes very fast...


----------



## Brl0307 (Apr 8, 2014)

It is quite strange why the status has been changed to Stage 3 after being in Stage 4 for 6 weeks and documents which I had already posted are being requested again . Anyone has any similar experience?


----------



## joneszr (Oct 15, 2013)

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi, I had just recently applied on July 7th - Its been in Stage 4 only a day . So my concern definitely was not on the time as I am aware that in most cases its only after reaching Stage 4 the applications seem to be waiting.
> 
> I had the query only because all throughout the forums I have never come across a scenario in which an application is in Stage 4 and documents are asked.
> 
> ...


Those folks are ACS people and only recently started emailing results. Before you had to wait for a letter in post. Just think how efficient these people can be. 

Sometime you just feel all the wrong people in the right place. That said, they are pretty good at delivering a verdict in exactly 11-12 weeks. Generally 11 from all the people I know who applied.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yes 10-12 should be engh


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

verma4luv said:


> Hi everyone...I am new to all this...can someone pls help me know how many years ACS will count regarding my work experience...I have submitted the skill assessment in april ..its on stage 4 at the moment..I have completed my Masters in computer science in Dec 2004... started working as a system administrator from september 2005...me still working...just wondering how many years will ACS count as my experience ...will appreciate ur help...


2 Years deduction.
Probably, you can claim experience from Oct-2007. 6+ years.


----------

